# St Marteen



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I am studying which country in the Caribbean would be the best for me to live. I run a dot-com business, thus I don't need a local job. Following the tip of another poster from this forum, I am trying to collect more info on Sint Marteen/Saint Martin. So far I discovered this:

Residence permit for the Caribbean Netherlands, Aruba, Sint Maarten or Curaao - The Royal Netherlands Embassy in Washington DC

I'd love to hear from people that lives or have lived there to give me some more realistic ideas of how the island is like, how is living there, and how realisticly a foreigner can open and run a business there (found only a couple of info using Google, mostly saying that it is very complicated).

Thanks in advance for any information.


----------



## jkveenstra (Feb 7, 2011)

Recently the Netherlands Antilles had a state reform. 

I'm not allowed to publish any URL's since i'm new here. But search in Google for the article: 

"Netherlands Antilles about to disappear Loyens & Loeff" 

I don't know the influence on immigration issues. 

A friend of mine runs a company through Caracao. Supposibly you have some tax advantages. You can read about them is this dutch article. (Google will help you translate ;-) )

Search for: "Curacao gunstig voor e-commerce bedrijven (PWC).pdf" 

I f you don't understand the translation, I will help you out.


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

Loyens & Loeff - Netherlands Antilles about to disappear

Basically St Marteen will be a separate country, but still part of the Kingdom of the Netherlands, and a new currency will be created, and it seems it will gain more independence. It seems that everything will stay as it is right now. I have to see what changes for immigration, so far what I found out was posted on my original message, nothing seems to have changed, at least so far.

If you know anyone living there that you could put me in contact with I'd appreciate.

Thanks once again.


----------

